# Java Card sous mac os x



## anoukhan (3 Février 2007)

Hello,

Je voudrais faire un programme qui lit ddes données depuis une carte à puce en Java et en regardant j'ai trouvé une bonne solution standard Java Card mais pas de version mac sur le site de Sun.

Puisque Apple édite elle même sa version de Java, il y aurait une version de Java Card  pour mac?

Merci


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Février 2007)

salut et bienvenue sur MacGé ,

Après un rapide download et après avoir jeté un (très) bref coup d'oeuil aux archives proposées, il semble qu'il y ait des packages natifs: 

DLL sous Windows
.so sous linux
mais pas de dylib sous mac os x :'(

donc, le dev kit n'est pas utilisable depuis ton mac. Si par hasard tu disposais des sources des librairies natives, il faudrait alors en envisager le portage.


----------



## tatouille (7 Février 2007)

http://www.opensc-project.org/sca


----------

